# Give me random story ideas cuz bored.



## Falaffel (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm bored, have no computer, and I'm bored.

So naturally I've decided to do something fun. So YOU FaF will decide my story.

Plot, character, etc. Give all the ideas. Rediculous or normal.

I have no idea how this'll turn up and I can only hope it amounts to something amamazingand if it does it will most likely be done.

Only rules is keep it sfw.
I have high hopes people. Make me proud.

Edit: by posting anything below means I can take the ideas/characters unless you state otherwise.


----------



## Jaseface (Jun 6, 2013)

try using your dream lol


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 6, 2013)

Jaseface said:


> try using your dream lol



Should I bother explaining that one?

Edit: OK here goes.. my dream consisted of such: I'm sitting in a hotel room when Perez Hilton walks into my room with three fursuiters that looked like they just came from a bdsm club on leashes behind him. He starts to yell at me "STOP BEING SUCH A HETEROPHOBE!". My waffle sona then comes out from under the blankets and says "no. You stop being a horse my good sir" in an English accent. At some point Jase in his fursuit walks by the room and says "sup?" And keeps walking.


----------



## Saga (Jun 6, 2013)

A guy falls on a cactus and it gets lodged up his ass. Doctors give him 48 hours to live.


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 7, 2013)

Create a fairy tale, or short story about... well... wherever you get inspiration from. You can make anything happen.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 7, 2013)

_- Waffle Icing And The Seven Sugar Cubes._

_- The Waffle's New Jive._

_- Waffles Don't Dance._

_- Beauty And The Waffle._


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 7, 2013)

What entitles you to our creative input? What's makes you so special that you have the right to make other people be creative for you?

Am I missing something here?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 7, 2013)

Cactus hospital drama go go go


----------



## Cain (Jun 7, 2013)

Write about the life of an undiagnosed schizophrenic in the armed forces.
Somehow got past his physical/mental checks, parents are dead, sister struggling to make a living for herself as a veterinarian.

Vamos.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> What entitles you to our creative input? What's makes you so special that you have the right to make other people be creative for you?
> 
> Am I missing something here?



Nothin.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 19, 2013)

The last man on earth is sitting in a room . . .
Wait for it . . .
I said wait for it . . .

There's a knock on the door.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok so knock on the door from his friend that has limited time to live because of the cactus.

All of the doctors are Cacti too.

This is what I got from this..


----------



## Machine (Jun 19, 2013)

The novelization of _Plumbers Don't Wear Ties_ with film noir themes and undertones.


----------



## Generalissimo (Jun 20, 2013)

Write some satire. Include major political figures.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 20, 2013)

Machine said:


> The novelization of _Plumbers Don't Wear Ties_ with film noir themes and undertones.


Thank you for gracing me with this.....
thing?
It's truly amazing


----------



## Machine (Jun 20, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Thank you for gracing me with this.....
> thing?
> It's truly amazing


I watched the Angry Video Game Nerd play it. I couldn't stop shaking my head.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 22, 2013)

MAJOR EDIT: Forget what I put here. I guess I misinterpretted what you meant by "Give me random story ideas". You didn't want a full story, just ideas for you to take and write a story with.

So here:
All the colors of the world are stolen and the world becomes black and white, so some dude has to go and find all the colors and get them back by getting in a boxing match with the thief.
The color of the world will depend upon whether or not said person can win the boxing match.

Or.....

Aliens come to Earth and kidnap all the world leaders. However, the radiation from the alien ship affects some random animal near the ship and turns it into and many other animals into furries, which are segregated against because they look funny and are in low number. One of the furries must hijack a spaceship and rescue all the world leaders. This may involve having to go to the alien homeworld, etc,  its all up to you.
How's that? Plus its furry related!


----------



## Kronosis (Jul 4, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> The last man on earth is sitting in a room . . .
> Wait for it . . .
> I said wait for it . . .
> 
> There's a knock on the door.



It was a woman.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 4, 2013)

Ok got one for ya, Small meteor hits the earth and breaks up. the dust covers the planet and causes the animals, but only those exposed at first, to become furries! 
Just imagine when the dogs and cats start talking and complaining about things. What would a Camel complain about?


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 4, 2013)

If you are this board what you should try is getting every one to write a joint story. that is each of us will add no more than two scentences to the story and see where that leads you!


----------



## Aetius (Jul 4, 2013)

Waiting in a bread line in Communist Romania.


----------



## Khaki (Jul 5, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> The last man on earth is sitting in a room . . .
> Wait for it . . .
> I said wait for it . . .
> 
> There's a knock on the door.



It's the last woman on Earth.

"BAM!" , You now have a romance novel.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 5, 2013)

The characters name is IwasthoughtofbyHarbingernotFallafel, a giant feathered mantis patrolling space trying to find the pirates that killed his mate before she could eat his head off.


----------

